# Best framing worm drive saw ever?



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I stumbled on this video while watching tractor pulls and by golly this guy has done a great job. It will trim flush to any surface with a handle that rotates 360 degrees and is powerful, but doesn't "jump start" like my worm drives. I want one, but my framing days are over.:sad2: Check this out:


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Cool saw. I would want to use one for a few days before committing. My framing days are over also.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Well dang, that's really fancy! I don't do much framing but that's still seems like a very nice product. 





-T


----------



## davemd1820 (Aug 20, 2017)

Neato torpedo. Looks heavy though.


----------

